# 131 MPGe? No way!



## AG1812 (Jun 25, 2019)

My 2022 Model 3 DM LR with standard 18" wheels and aero-covers is rated for 131MPGe. Hmmm....maybe under ideal conditions?
I recently zigzagged 3252 miles up and down the East Coast, from Florida's Gulf Coast to Connecticut and back, sometimes at 85 mph and others in traffic jams behind multi-vehicle accidents. Faced all kinds of Fall hurricane season weather, with nary a glitch.
Without FSD, only standard unenhanced autopilot, which is scandalously less than what is offered in most $25,000 econo-wagons.
I had installed reflective screens inside the glass roof to reduce dependency on the AC, but left the tire pressure at a reasonably comfortable 41 pounds. (OK, it's a sport sedan, not a salon).
Overall energy consumption was 4.18 miles per kWh, not the alleged 131, but approximately 141 MPGe!
Yes, higher speeds have a marked effect, as does use of the heater in very cold conditions, but cruising at 55 mph, if bearable, can render close to 5m/kWh: over 160 MPGe!
This 2022 seems to be more efficient than my previous 2018 M3; sadly missed for its much-preferred silver exterior.
I see the lack of color options, especially real silver (not my all-too discreet "midnight silver"), the top color choice among prestige makes, as a serious impediment to Tesla sales. Vehicle choice is a personal statement; many resist displaying an identical sedan as their neighbors.
I'm looking forward to a compact, reasonably-priced EV sedan with similar efficiency and performance, and somewhat more comfort, especially as perceived by my lower abdomen on 500-mile days.
AG


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Did you mis-type? You say 131-no way, but got 141. What did I miss?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

85 mph? That's way outside of the specifications used to calculate the economy. 
You can expect about a 10% drop in range for every 5 mph over 60.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

AG1812 said:


> My 2022 Model 3 DM LR with standard 18" wheels and aero-covers is rated for 131MPGe.



"_under ideal conditions?_" - under the standard EPA testing protocols.
"_3252 miles . . . with nary a glitch_" - another vote against reports of unreliability.
"_standard autopilot. . . less than _" - *perhaps some technical details?*
_ "tire pressure comfortable 41 pounds_" - door jam recommended?
"_4.18 miles per kWh_" - nice as I tend to get ~5 mi/kWh in city and ~4 mi/kWh on highway.
"at 55 mph, . . .close to 5 MPGe " - looks like meant to call it "5 mi/kWh"
"_This 2022 seems to be more efficient than my previous 2018 M3_" - curious.
"_lack of color options ... a serious impediment_" - wrong type of buyer.
"_I'm looking forward to a compact, reasonably-priced EV sedan with similar efficiency and performance, and somewhat more comfort, especially as perceived by my lower abdomen on 500-mile days._" - I suspect progress will continue,
Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AG1812 said:


> I'm looking forward to a compact, reasonably-priced EV sedan with similar efficiency and performance...


You and everybody else.  

You can easily find other EVs that are more comfortable or more luxurious, and you can match performance, but so far no other manufacturer is coming close to Tesla's efficiency. They still have a big advantage in EV technology.


----------

